# Nuggets March & April Schedule



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

<table border=2 bgcolor=yellow><tr><th colspan=4>March 2005</th></tr><tr><td>Tue 1</td><td>Atlanta</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>Altitude</td></tr><tr><td>Thu 3</td><td>Indiana</td><td>8:00 PM</td><td>TNT</td></tr><tr><td>Sat 5</td><td>at LA Clippers</td><td>10:30 PM</td><td>Altitude</td></tr><tr><td>Mon 7</td><td>Portland</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>Altitude</td></tr><tr><td>Sat 12</td><td>at San Antonio</td><td>8:30 PM</td><td>NBA TV</td></tr><tr><td>Sun 13</td><td>Phoenix</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>Altitude</td></tr><tr><td>Wed 16</td><td>Charlotte</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>Altitude</td></tr><tr><td>Fri 18</td><td>LA Clippers</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>Altitude</td></tr><tr><td>Sun 20</td><td>Milwaukee</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>Altitude</td></tr><tr><td>Tue 22</td><td>Washington</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>Altitude</td></tr><tr><td>Thu 24</td><td>LA Lakers</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>Altitude</td></tr>
<tr><td>Sat 26</td><td>Sacramento</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>Altitude</td></tr><tr><td>Mon 28</td><td>at Phoenix</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>Altitude</td></tr><tr><td>Wed 30</td><td>at Utah</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>Altitude</td></tr><tr><th colspan=4>April 2005</th></tr><tr><td>Fri 1</td><td>San Antonio</td><td>10:30 PM</td><td>Altitude & ESPN</td></tr><tr><td>Sat 2 at</td><td>Portland</td><td>10:00 PM</td><td>Altitude</td></tr><tr><td>Tue 5</td><td>at Memphis</td><td>8:00 PM</td><td>NBA TV</td></tr><tr><td>Wed 6</td><td>at New Orleans</td><td>8:00 PM</td><td>Altitude</td></tr><tr><td>Fri 8</td><td>Minnesota</td><td>9:30 PM</td><td>ESPN</td></tr><tr><td>Sat 9</td><td>Seattle</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>Altitude</td></tr><tr><td>Mon 11</td><td>Golden State</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>Altitude</td></tr><tr><td>Wed 13</td><td>New Orleans</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>Altitude</td></tr><tr><td>Fri 15</td><td>Memphis</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>Altitude</td></tr><tr><td>Sat 16</td><td>at Houston</td><td>7:30 PM</td><td>ESPN</td></tr><tr><td>Mon 18</td><td>at Phoenix</td><td>10:00 PM</td><td>Altitude</td></tr>
<tr><td>Tue 19</td><td>Portland</td><td>9:00 PM</td><td>Altitude & NBA TV</td></tr></table>


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

out of that list we should win at least 16 of those

and we might be able to come through on a couple of those so im guessing like 16 to 22 games we win


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

zero2hero00 said:


> out of that list we should win at least 16 of those
> 
> and we might be able to come through on a couple of those so im guessing like 16 to 22 games we win


16 more wins would be great because that would give the Nuggets 44 wins for the season. That should be enough for a playoff spot.


----------



## rdc86 (Feb 28, 2005)

we play Memphis twice before the season ends. Those games are going to be HUGE if the Nuggets dont want to face the Spurs in the first round. The game against the Lakers will also be big if things are as close on the 24th of March as they are now. I have a feeling things are going to come down to the very last game...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

rdc86 said:


> we play Memphis twice before the season ends. Those games are going to be HUGE if the Nuggets dont want to face the Spurs in the first round. The game against the Lakers will also be big if things are as close on the 24th of March as they are now. I have a feeling things are going to come down to the very last game...


Yeah those are games to be on the look out for. Also check out our next game vs. the Spurs. That is also going to be big. One to keep our steam roll going. This win streak is so nice and it sends a message! I'm a true believer in the psychology aspect in the NBA. Nuggets continue to win. The other teams feel the pressure. Such as the Lakers who want to catch us and the T-wolves. But more importantly teams ahead of us most notably the Grizz. If they slide at all and we continue to steam roll. We will take the 7th seed. ANd as you wisely pointed out about the Spurs. The 7th seeds gives us a better chance at upsetting a team. Yet How much easier if it is the Suns ? that team is very good. I would like the Nuggets to get the 6th seed and play the Sonics. Whats anyone's thoughts on who we match up with in the playoffs against better ?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Well everyone the Nuggets took care of business to say the least. From winning all their games up to this point besides the one lost to the Phoenix Suns.

Now the tougher part of our schedule is upon us. With our next game against the Washington Wizards. This will be a dandy of a ball game. And I'm hoping Denver plays big and and pulls out another win to add to this new winning streak.

The games I'm most concerned about after the Wizards. Will be the following game against the Lakers. They are still a threat but they seem to be fading fast. If we can beat them I believe its all over for the Lake show. If they beat us and hurt us they may believe they still have a shot.

These two games will be very tough for us.

Sat 26 Sacramento 9:00 PM Altitude 
Mon 28 at Phoenix 9:00 PM Altitude 

Than April starts and we get the Spurs. April has very winnable games in it but the schedule gets more difficult. Still though the Nuggets should play at least 500 basketball and head in to the playoffs playing all around very good basketball.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah even though if the nuggets make the playoffs..there going to have a tough time going passed the first round.Theyll probably end up in the 7th or 8th spot and will be agaisnt san antonio or Phoenix


----------

